# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Opiniones científicas y negativa de financiación europea para el derogado trasvase del Ebro

## NoRegistrado

Bueno, aquí expongo una serie de opiniones sobre el PHN (y su principal obra, el trasvase del Ebro) de primeros de siglo XXI de diversos expertos en variados campos relacionados con el agua, y de distintas universidades y organismos, incluso también de las zonas beneficiarias.
 También incluyo un artículo de los últimos reveses económicos de la UE. Hay muchos, pero ese resume bien el rechazo a financiar el 30% de la obra por parte de los fondos de Bruselas.

 Lo hago, nada más que por mostrar lo que afirmo en el otro hilo en el que se ha hablado de ello, que era una obra con un amplio rechazo a nivel técnico por su inviabilidad económica y ecológica. Y también por desmontar el mito de que se tumbó por la simple y caprichosa decisión de un determinado presidente. Ese plan llevaba ya 3 años económicamente muerto, solamente por un no dar el brazo a torcer por parte de sus promotores reconociendo los errores y las maniobras para llevarlo hacia adelante.
 En algún momento se habla también del anterior Plan Borrell, que era aún peor, ya que si Cañete y Cascos pretendían sacar del Ebro 1.050 Hm3, Borrell pretendía sacar 1.645 Hm3.

 Os pongo el link porque el texto es amplio para copiarlo y habría que hacerlo en dos mensajes. De verdad insisto a quien tenga interés que lo lea aunque lo critique.

http://cita.es/agua/phn.htm

 El artículo artículo que pongo a continuación, creo resume tres largos años de reveses de la UE a su financiación, alargando y dando excusas cuando no rechazándolo directamente:



> *El trasvase recibe un tercer revés de la UE*
> R. LOZANO R. LOZANO 09/03/2004 	
> 
> La Dirección General de Mercado Interior de la Comisión Europea ha dado otro duro golpe al polémico macrotrasvase  del Ebro, al aconsejar que se suspenda la posible financiación comunitaria de la obra. En el que es ya el tercer informe europeo que cuestiona con dureza esta actuación, el citado organismo pone en duda la capacidad de Trasagua, el ente público que ejecuta la infraestructura, para contratar proyectos. Hay otras dos áreas que fueron consultadas y que han optado por no pronunciarse, de forma que el comisario encargado de los fondos, Michel Barnier, ya tiene sobre la mesa los documentos que necesita para decidir. 
> 
> Alexander Schaub, director general de Mercado Interior, firma el nuevo análisis dirigido a la Dirección General de Política Regional, que tiene la última palabra sobre la concesión de fondos europeos al Plan Hidrológico Nacional (PHN) y cuyo comisario es Barnier. Schaub emite en su informe un "dictamen suspensivo" respecto a la solicitud realizada por el Gobierno español para financiar con dinero de Bruselas el 30% del macrotrasvase . 
> 
> Los argumentos del responsable de Mercado Interior son diversos, pero inciden en una idea: la capacidad de la empresa pública Trasagua para contratar proyectos. Según el nuevo informe, las medidas descritas por el Ejecutivo central a la hora de pedir fondos europeos "son insuficientes para garantizar que Trasagua cumpla con las reglas comunitarias de contratación pública durante la ejecución de sus proyectos". 
> 
> ...


http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/n...ue_106547.html

 Saludos. Miguel.

EDITO. He puesto un link en el hilo de la Pedrera a éste otro.

----------

Varanya (21-mar-2014)

----------

